# PATA drive not detected , which modules are needed

## michael_

hi there!

i have a problem with detecting a PATA drive in my new machine.

it is a Asus P5E64 WS Evolution.

```

plauze michael # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0605 (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller (rev a1)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8518 (rev ac)

05:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8518 (rev ac)

05:02.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8518 (rev ac)

05:03.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8518 (rev ac)

09:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

09:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

```

my kernelconfig [2.6.25-gentoo-r7] could be found there :

http://liuserv.kicks-ass.net/~michael/kconfig

emerge --info :

http://liuserv.kicks-ass.net/~michael/einfo

so if i boot with the livecd[minimal,2008.0amd64]

my drive is detected by the sd-driver correctly and i am able to mount it.

i tried to figure out which modules the livecd uses, lsmod | grep ata and so on, without any success.

now i have no idea how to solve this, perhaps somebody could help.

thanks for replies.

greetings michael

----------

## massimo

Just a shot in the dark: I can only see SATA controllers in lspci's output... so you're probably missing some SATA drivers?

----------

## michael_

thanks for the fast reply,

there are two other hdds, connected via sata, they work fine [root and home partition],

```

plauze michael # lspci | grep IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller (rev a1)

```

corresponding to that i compiled the kernel with following options :

```

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

<*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

<*>   Marvell PATA support via legacy mode ### btw. Marvell controller is configured to run in legacy mode

```

perhaps i forgot something,

i also tried it with all sata-drivers (as modules), but still the same problem.

----------

## massimo

If I understand you correctly, you say that fdisk -l lists you all physically connected drives when you boot from the liveCD. When booting from your own baked kernel fdisk -l does not show you the drive connected to the marvell controller which runs in legacy mode?

----------

## michael_

back after a kernel panic ^^

you are right.

the livecd detects the hhds with the modules ata_piix and ata_marvell,

my kernel uses both, too (compiled in).

still no detection of that pata drive.

seems that i forgot something in the kernel, or perhaps a boot parameter.

but i have no idea what to look for .

----------

## massimo

Did you load all modules in question? I'd try building them in the kernel.

----------

## michael_

thanks for the tip.

now i tried with different bios-options (marvell legacy mode, as raid, ...)

i also compiled everything in "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" and "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers" in.

without any success.

my kernel still thinks that i do not need this drive ^^. 

is there a way to traceback what excatly the livecd is doing while booting and loading the modules (more information as dmesg)?

perhaps there could be the answer found.

----------

## nixscripter

If the live CD has a new enough version, see if you can 

```
lspci -k
```

 to see what module it's using to run the device. I think you need version 2.6.10 or something (which is newer than 2007.0)

----------

## blossa

I just installed on P5E64WS Pro and having the same problem. Atm I am thinking that the issue is something like this one:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5165677.html

as I had the exact same issue on P5Q3 Deluxe.

----------

